# Lack of sex changed my music interest...



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

As the wife and I were discussing some of revelations that have come about since I had finally raised concern and awareness about our sexless marriage, I found that when I began to feel rejected, I altered a few things in my life.
One of them was music selection. I have been a huge metal head since being a teen, but at one point, I switched and started to listen to only female vocalists. It really didn't matter what genre it was, just had to be female. Whenever male vocalists would come on the radio, I'd have to change the channel, as I wanted/needed to hear the gentle voice of a female. My wife asked me why I kept changing the channel and I told her I had a craving for listening to female vocalists and listening to any male was not very satisfying...I had no interest in listening to any male, regardless of how much I actually liked the band or song. She doesn't seem to have any issue with this, but finds it just a little odd.
I think it has something to do with the lack of actually being able to enjoy a female (my wife). 
Hearing the high pitch, soft, gentle voices just does something to me...even listening to opera hits a certain spot for me. And it's like, the higher pitched the voice is, the sexier it is to me. 
Now with digital music so readily available, I have an awesome compilation of female artists on a USB thumb drive that can keep me satisfied for literally days on end.
I've opened up a bit since then and listen to some metal, but the majority still has to be female.


----------

